# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Good Brisbane based Builder

## sheela

Hello, 
Can anyone suggest me good Brisbane based builder? I have 2 bedrooms and 1 bathroom house which I want to extend into 2 more bedrooms and 1 master ensuite..  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sheela

Can anyone please suggest someone ?  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Come on Brissie boys, where are ya hiding? 
You know who you are    :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Come on Brissie boys, where are ya hiding? 
> You know who you are

  Dunno but all the issues on here recently seem to be with builders that came recommended. Ha ha.

----------


## shareinfo2

> Hello, 
> Can anyone suggest me good Brisbane based builder? I have 2 bedrooms and 1 bathroom house which I want to extend into 2 more bedrooms and 1 master ensuite..  
> Thanks in advance.

  Hello
probably not the response you want but possibly useful  
We engaged  _ (company name removed)_   for a major renovation project in Brisbane, it was the beginning of 10 stressful months
The major issues we encountered were:
- Cliff decided that changes were required to the slab and retaining wall design and construction resulting in $6000 additional costs to us which the architect considered were not necessary
- As it was the beginning of the project, we were keen to maintain goodwill and paid but on the conditions that he signed an agreement that he would in future work within the PS and PC amounts listed in the contract and would submit variations prior to expending any additional monies.
- Cliff continued to submit invoices for work we had not approved and the Variation processes in the contract were not followed
- Communication became more and more difficult.
- It took a great deal of effort and stress to manage the project to completion and keep the project within the realm of our budget.
So overall our experience has been a difficult one working with Cliff, which we would not want to repeat.
We had build other properties in the past and had no issues with other builders.
So our advice
1. Beware of too many items listed in the contract – this indicates that the builder wants to shift all risk to you
2. Spend the money to have the contract reviewed by a building and construction lawyer (not a family lawyer....) to identify your areas of exposure BEFORE you sign and negotiate with a builder until you have a contract you are comfortable. This is the best money you will spend on the project
3. Keep track of ALL costs 
4. Set expectations with the builder
Good luck :Smilie:

----------

